# Joto One-4-All (aka thermoflex turbo) Review



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

began testing out the joto one-4-all htv 
(this is made in germany by poli-tape, and is also known as poli-flex turbo in europe or is also sold as thermoflex turbo)

cutting on cameo, had it dialed in after 2 test cuts
cameo settings: physical blade 2, digital blade (in studio cut settings window) 2
speed 3, force 9

cutting went groovy (check images for some of the smaller details)
weeding was quite impressive for such small details
it has been awhile since i used anything with a sticky carrier,
but it was not near as bad as easyweed (decent half-way point)
i still prefer non-sticky, but this was acceptable
had a few fine lines that i was not paying attention to and pulled them the wrong way, so at least i could re-stick them back
i also lost focus and weeded a fish pupil instead of the iris,
but simply re-stuck it 

from the cutting and weeding it definitely felt like a quality product

the real joy of this vinyl is the press temp of 260F for 5 secs
it is only 55F less than our regular vinyl,
but it felt like the press was barely on (less risk of burnt hands/arms for those of you with clamshells)
warm peel so basically peel and re-press immediately
i used two different colors of vinyl (white and burgundy) and there was no dye migration from the bright orange shirt

variables i introduced for testing longevity:
- i did regular (sticky brush, pre-press w/parchment 5 secs, peel and re-press w/parchment 5-7 secs)
- i did no sticky, no pre-press
- i did layered
- the shirt had a 'mesh' part across the shoulder so i pressed a layered design there
- i left part of the design just off the platen, peeled and lifted that portion then re-pressed and re-pressed again
- used a brand new 100% poly shirt from a dept store, so it is coated with who knows what
- played with time (never under, but doubled press and re-press times)
- did one layer. moved onto other parts of the shirt, then came back and added second layer

the hand is very good, the double layered parts is more noticeable, but still nothing to balk at
they recommend up to 3 layers, and i would not go higher than that

washing/drying tests begin tomorrow, will keep thread updated

so far, very impressed


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

*Re: Joto One-4-All (aka thermoflex turobo) Review*

oops! misspelled turbo in the title
had to shift to left hand, and it is not listening to my brain
can somebody fix that please?


----------



## bwdesigns (Aug 10, 2006)

*Re: Joto One-4-All (aka thermoflex turobo) Review*

I have used One-For-All from Joto plenty. I like it!


----------



## tippy (May 27, 2014)

*Re: Joto One-4-All (aka thermoflex turobo) Review*

I have been using One-4-all since Joto started carrying it and I love this stuff. It costs a little more than the Premium, but having just one roll of vinyl that will work on all garments is worth the small extra cost. 

My favourite tee has been washed many times, and the One-4-all still looks great.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

*Re: Joto One-4-All (aka thermoflex turobo) Review*

update:

half dozen wash dry cycles, i have been using regular settings for both (warm wash/hot dry)
even though it should be cold wash, hang to dry or warm dry
but for testing it's nice to see how it holds up if people forget/just toss it in

so far so good, i was worried about the hot dry either wrinkling or lifting the vinyl,
but nothing yet
it will be interesting to see if the wash cycle ever starts to lift from the mesh holes outward,
or if the adhesive keeps its grip

i ended up adding a second layer over top of the design in the second photo above, hence the difference in coloring below


----------



## bwdesigns (Aug 10, 2006)

*Re: Joto One-4-All (aka thermoflex turobo) Review*

Thanks so much for doing all this research Edward! It helps more than you know.


----------



## TrueNorthGear (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: Joto One-4-All (aka thermoflex turobo) Review*

Does the one-4-all have much stretch?


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

*Re: Joto One-4-All (aka thermoflex turobo) Review*

yes, it has decent stretch 
i pulled hard on it and it took it and rebounded nicely

i will check the stretch after a few more cycles and report back


----------



## kostasfmx (Apr 19, 2017)

I live in Germany and I use the Joto / Poliflex since May 2017!
I have only one thing to say! Durability is great , stretch is amazing and also soft soft feeling! I have made also designs in polyester fitness t-shirt and was a success!The man have bought 12 t-shirt !
Also I have make more complicated design with Joto (4 colors / 4 lhayers) and is also super !


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

*Re: Joto One-4-All (aka thermoflex turobo) Review*

thanks for chiming in kostas,
long time-no post, i hope all is well with you 
(from our perspective it looked like germany was in a bit of cultural turmoil)


----------



## kostasfmx (Apr 19, 2017)

into the T said:


> thanks for chiming in kostas,
> long time-no post, i hope all is well with you
> (from our perspective it looked like germany was in a bit of cultural turmoil)


Hello there Into the T !All is so far so good and suddenly (last 5 weeks) I started sell T-shirts online that's why I was away for a bit! 
I have time management issues know because I have a full-time job together with my T-shirt company! 
I need upgrade my equipment if continue like this! 
The Vinyl transfer like I said is super ,also the JPSS but I lost time placement the designsto T-shirt also peeling the vinyl (15 minutes pro design) ! I was thinking buy also a laser printer with white ink or DTG...but till the big decision I control how my sales is going!


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

*Re: Joto One-4-All (aka thermoflex turobo) Review*



kostasfmx said:


> Hello there Into the T !All is so far so good and suddenly (last 5 weeks) I started sell T-shirts online that's why I was away for a bit!
> I have time management issues know because I have a full-time job together with my T-shirt company!
> I need upgrade my equipment if continue like this!
> The Vinyl transfer like I said is super ,also the JPSS but I lost time placement the designsto T-shirt also peeling the vinyl (15 minutes pro design) ! I was thinking buy also a laser printer with white ink or DTG...but till the big decision I control how my sales is going!


your other option if you get too busy is to use pre-printed plastisol transfers,
then it is just a quick press (no weeding) and no huge outlay of cash
i did some quick trials just yesterday and found i got much better and consistent results on 50/50 blends than 100% cottons
it turned out really nice on the heather blends, 
if the design has large solid elements the hand does suffer compared to a good pu vinyl though

there are some tips/tricks to speed weeding
if you want i can look at your designs, and offer any suggestions

did you see this post on how to quickly center designs using the t-shirt hems?


----------



## DaveSmithe (Oct 17, 2017)

*Re: Joto One-4-All (aka thermoflex turobo) Review*



into the T said:


> yes, it has decent stretch
> i pulled hard on it and it took it and rebounded nicely
> 
> i will check the stretch after a few more cycles and report back



Hey Edward ... how are you liking the Joto HTV? Is it still holding up well?


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

hi Dave,
i was just thinking of updating after my next wash/dry, which would make a baker's dozen

my wife is on to me and is wondering why i am doing so much laundry,
so i have had to be more conservative in my laundry timing
i'll post up some updated pics in a couple of days

hoping for the best in the New Year for you and yours


----------



## DaveSmithe (Oct 17, 2017)

Thanks Edward! And same to you and your family!


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

ok, we now have 13 wash/dry cycles

i've washed it with jeans, towels, t-shirts and everything in-between

still no wrinkling or lifting issues, and the hand is very nice (like the premium it gets even better after a few wash/dry cycles)
the layered is still adhering well (i always do a second press with parchment),
and the presses over the mesh and over the extra printed dots are adhering just fine

this sample tee is now, like my vinyl sample tee, always part of regular laundry
so i will update after it gets over 25+ cycles


----------



## DaveSmithe (Oct 17, 2017)

Thanks Edward for the update! We are ordering this week (I hope) and by your reaction to it and the posts - looks like it may be our go to vinyl as well. We shall see  

You mentioned this was on a poly shirt ... have you tested it on a 50/50 or 100% cotton? We typically do 100% cotton, but a little higher quality - Bella and Next Level so far - rignspun/higher singles - and some of the Gildan softstyle.

Looking forward to doing some tests on these fabrics. 

Thanks again for all your contributions on the forum!


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

i ordered some black today for testing on our regular tees with this and should have some tests started next week
we always use heathers or dry-blends, so unfortunately you are on your own with the 100% cotton

looking forward to those trials, i think i might integrate that chalk-board brush trick 
as it worked so well on my joto/thermoflex/poli-tape premium/plus vinyl test (turquoise design)
my best guess is the tee below is up around 60 wash/dry cycles, still no wrinkling or lifting, and soft hand
the other vinyls are all showing lifting and/or wrinkling


----------



## FLEXYOURFAITH (Apr 24, 2017)

into the T said:


> weeding was quite impressive for such small details
> it has been awhile since i used anything with a sticky carrier,
> but it was not near as bad as easyweed (decent half-way point)
> i still prefer non-sticky, but this was acceptable
> ...


*WINNING! I'm along for the ride on this one! THANKS 
*

*How does this play-nice with casual (cotton, rayon, 50/50, and tri-blend) and performance wear (spandex, polyester) individually?*


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

i received my vinyl delivery today, so i will begin trials on a 50/50 heather casual tee today
(hat-tip to joto, this was our first purchase from them and we received it in a day, our last few suppliers were min. 7 days)

tri-blends/rayon i am not sure, hit up joto or specialty materials for a sample and test it
i seem to recall the tri-blends had a burning issue with vinyls, so this would alleviate that 
as far as initial adhesion and longevity???
i'll send a query to my contact at joto and see if he has any insight

as an aside (since you mentioned it in the other thread) the white vinyl above is tdf


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

just finished some larger swaths of vinyl today,
and here we go

- this is the first color of a two color design
- cut on a 12" x 24" piece of vinyl with a cameo (blade 2 - speed 3 - dial thingy 1 - force 7)
- represents left chest logo and full back text for zip-up hoodies (4 youth and 5 adult, no xl's)
- definitely would not have tried this with some other vinyls i have tested (would have downsized to more individual pieces)
- the weeding was really smooth (first pic shows weeding box for set of fine details, these are handy and helpful)
- only issue was the odd breakage where the whisker and teeth are, very thin line (i had to come back and manually pick)
- i weeded the whole piece to see how it would go, 
- no issues with weeded pieces re-adhering themselves, 
or your hand sticking so bad it lifts the whole works up when you move it (that always drove me crazier)
- had one of the fine points lift on the pull, but i just re-stuck it down (i was pleasantly surprised at how well it went)

beautiful day, light snow falling, good coffee, fire in the woodstove, perfect day to cut and weed


----------



## TrueNorthGear (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi Edward,

I think I have the same black cutting mat visible in the first pick. 

How were the shipping charges from Joto?

Thanks.


----------



## FLEXYOURFAITH (Apr 24, 2017)

into the T said:


> - represents left chest logo and full back text for zip-up hoodies (4 youth and 5 adult, no xl's)
> 
> beautiful day, light snow falling, good coffee, fire in the woodstove, perfect day to cut and weed


Sounds like it's going well!


Were the hoodies cotton, blended, or pure polyester?
Have you truly found that 265 degrees for less than 10 seconds REALLY creates 100% adhesion of the material?
Any thoughts or insight yet on durability, adhesion, and wrinkling on casual type (cotton and tri-blend) apparel?

Thanks!!


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

i should clarify one of the points above
when i said there was the odd breakage on thin lines,
i just meant when weeding your pull might break off at thin points (every vinyl i've trialed does this)
not that your design breaks, just the weeded part

i'll have some pics later, as today is pressing day
we will be doing the hoodies (50/50 heavy blends), 100% poly, casual tee's, and some thin racerbacks

joto was a little more for shipping than normal, but for service that alleviates a stress point it's ok
i always worried that if we happened to run out and need some quick, 
we would be waiting for sometimes over a week for delivery (stress)
plus we don't have to order 10 yards for a delivery discount
it was $22 for 12 yards, next day


----------



## DaveSmithe (Oct 17, 2017)

TrueNorthGear said:


> Hi Edward,
> 
> I think I have the same black cutting mat visible in the first pick.
> 
> ...



Hey Keith ... we ordered Sunday late night and it arrived today - so I am impressed for choosing the cheapest possible shipping 

We bought 3 yards each of Black, White and Green of the One-4-All. 
The vinyl price was $71.94 plus $12.71 shipping - (Shipping from/to the U.S. - Washington to Kansas)

looking forward to testing as well!!!

Thanks again Edward for your insight!


----------



## DaveSmithe (Oct 17, 2017)

into the T said:


> looking forward to those trials, i think i might integrate that chalk-board brush trick
> as it worked so well on my joto/thermoflex/poli-tape premium/plus vinyl test (turquoise design)
> my best guess is the tee below is up around 60 wash/dry cycles, still no wrinkling or lifting, and soft hand
> the other vinyls are all showing lifting and/or wrinkling


Hey Edward ... regarding the chalk board eraser trick ... how hard do you "press" or rub it and for how long?

Looking for all tips and tricks with this stuff 

Dave


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

Dave, i did a quick 5 sec forceful 'erase'
i could not find my old eraser, but i think i will pick one up
i think you will be happy with the colors, they really look good
and we always prefer matte over gloss
(i have a buddy in salina, have you got a tornado shelter?) 

1 - 50/50 blend
2 - 100% cotton
3 - 100% poly

i also did 50/50 hoodies today, but forgot to take pics

not gonna lie, every press i was sure pieces would pull up
but they never did, no matter the material

i also am using up my old vinyl, so i used some of that today as well
i figure i saved about 2.5x time-wise with the new vinyl
old vinyl - 15 sec press, place somewhere for the cold peel, 
go back to it and peel, then bring back to the press for a 5-7 sec repress
new vinyl - 5-7 sec press, warm peel, re-press 5-7 sec

it has a slightly heavier hand, but if it is like the plus, 
i expect that to diminish after a few wash/dry cycles

(lotta i's, i guess i'm not a team player)


----------



## DaveSmithe (Oct 17, 2017)

Yeah ... about that tornado shelter ... we have been pretty lucky the last 15 years or so ... A few scary incidents, but so far, knock on wood, all has been good!

My daughter is going to try some 2 and 3 color tests (probably knock-out vs layered ... or both - why not - its a test anyway!) - similar to the tiger above. We just want to make sure its a good alternative to the normal Siser Easyweed we've been normally using (which I can say we've been happy with so far - except the glitter is a pain in the BUTT!!!) She handles the weeding so I don't really care  ... but want to try something different that we and customers will be happy with!

...and on a side note - I think I have her almost convinced to start switching to a 50/50 blend for most projects (normally use Gildan, some Bella and a few Next Level shirts). And starting to test out the epson 1430 with pigment ink and JPSS on whites (printer and ink both from Cobra). I really like the idea of being able to get full color images using the Epson/JPSS combo. We did a Mele Kalikimaka Santa shirt for a friend and I think it turned out pretty good for a first try. (I know this is a Joto / One-4-All / Thermoflex thread but had to get that last part in!!)

Anyway ... off to do some more ideas for designs. I will have her do those 2/3 color designs with the Joto HTV and get those posted as soon as I can.

thanks again!!


----------



## FLEXYOURFAITH (Apr 24, 2017)

into the T said:


> *not gonna lie, every press i was sure pieces would pull up
> but they never did, no matter the material*
> That's what we'd have to wrap our heads around. LOW TEMP *AND* LOW TIME!? It's like a match made in heaven. The lady from Specialty Materials mailed us some ThermoFLEX Plus and some ThermoFLEX Turbo to try
> 
> ...


*Does the chalk board eraser happen after the first peel, or after the second press, or before both while the transparent sticky carrier is still on the garment (and does it just make the matte even MORE matte?)
*


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

before first peel,
as soon as you lift the press

it should not affect the matteiness of it


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

more presses today
did some gym shorts today, they were 100% poly and felt like satin (like basketball shorts)
no problems to report, went off without a hitch

pressed my test shirt today (50/50 blend)
decided on a small 3.5" left chest design with lots of tiny lines and points
should be a good design for testing longevity
was surprised at the ease pf weeding such a small design 
(i ended up bumping my cameo force to 9 and that seemed to help the weeding/cutting of the details)

edit: i will say that lemon yellow looks stunning on a dark grey heather
my wife was very skeptical before the press, but she changed her tune when completed, very nice combo


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

update:

first thing i noticed on the original 100% poly tee (which is up over 25+ washes now)
is a lifting of one of the corners of the layered parts (image 1)
to me this may be a function of the garment being a store bought,
as all the layers on top of the vinyl are not peeling
but this part is peeling just where it is over the fabric and may not have been 'pressed' with adequate force

i'll keep an eye on this

there are pics below that continue to show all is groovy (even layered sections)

did a stretch test as promised for write2meg
still a bigger fan of the plus/premium in this and just in general
i think they will get better, as this is still relatively new
and for 100% poly garments (or any heat sensitive) i would definitely use this

the newest addition is the yellow on the 50/50 heather and no issues there,
up to about 6 wash/dry cycles
definitely be adding this combo into the mix this year


----------



## FLEXYOURFAITH (Apr 24, 2017)

You're so helpful, this is great info! Thank you 

We're using up and scaling down our remaining Siser products, Stahl's was used up a couple months ago so we're full steam ahead with a swtich over to Specialty Materials. 

If we were looking for just ONE solution for all types of apparel that would perform well in all application settings, would your final suggestion still be the Thermoflex Plus opposed to this newer Thermoflex Turbo...or for our apparel specifically do you believe the low-temp versatility and quality of the Turbo could be a true "one stop solution" for our material?


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

personally, i would transition into the plus (with the eraser trick)
but if you find your performance wear is getting any platen ghosting from the heat and time, then switch to turbo

i have not received any complaints from our last job which was all turbo

unfortunately that is the problem with store bought apparel (who knows what was sprayed on it), 
i should have done my 'regular' test tee at the same time
then i would have had more cycles on it

this is also one of the reasons i don't like layering, 
i probably should have torqued up my pressure to compensate for the difference in thickness


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

update:

i have attached a pic of the left chest logo (yellow on dark heather)
this is now over 25 wash/dry cycles and it is still like new (no lifting/wrinkling)

we switched to nicer blend tee, softer and lighter
but this created a difficulty in placement on the tee with the one-4-all/turbo,
as the carrier is fairly sticky and adheres too aggressively to the new fabric

so we switched back to the joto premium/thermoflex plus
i will be emailing joto and poli-tape.de to let them know (in the hopes of change)
if any of you feel the same please email/call your supplier


----------



## FLEXYOURFAITH (Apr 24, 2017)

Thanks so much for keeping us updated!!

The only reason we haven't made the full switch over to Turbo version is because as silly as this sounds...it sounds too good to be true! Just can't wrap my mind around a product that last longer, bonds better, applies quicker, weeds easier.

It's like the perfect product. Although I think the application temperature has to be higher, which might cause scorch marks, even though it's less time. The only possible disadvantages I can think of are 1) layering capabilities, and 2) fabric-type versatility (tri-blend and cotton application and long-term durability)


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

since i linked back to this thread i thought i would throw an update in
this is my first/original test tee with several vinyls on it,
the thermoflex plus/joto premium is up to over 75+ wash/dry cycles
the color has not faded, none of the tiny details have lifted,
there is no wrinkling and the hand is still nice

the original orange 100% poly tee with the turbo has had some lifting of the tiny points where layered,
i am not a fan of layering at all 

we really exclusively pumped out the thermoflex plus the last couple of months,
not one complaint ever came back

i know this may not be what felxyourfaith wanted to hear,
but i think the layering is always a point of possible failure
maybe the adhesive will improve on the turbo to where he can use it with confidence
i have been doing a 10-12 sec 320F initial press, chalk brush, and 10 sec parchment paper re-press with the joto premium,
and have had excellent results
so this may work for your 100% poly tee's flex,
try it and see if any discoloration occur 
then do some wash/dry tests if it presses ok


----------



## FLEXYOURFAITH (Apr 24, 2017)

into the T said:


> i know this may not be what felxyourfaith wanted to hear,
> but i think the layering is always a point of possible failure
> maybe the adhesive will improve on the turbo to where he can use it with confidence
> 
> so this may work for your 100% poly tee's flex,


THANK YOU! This is super helpful, and I agree that layering can often fail at some point with a long enough timeline. I've seen it personally happen with both Siser and Thermoflex -- but it took months of repeated washes to play devil's advocate. 

So all things considered -- would you say across the cotton, blend, and tri-blend spectrum of apparel... Thermoflex Turbo is the single best all-in-one solution for small-batch heat-pressing?


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

i don't know about tri-blends
as the rayon content fluctuates with manufacturer, and i've never used them

i would ask joto for a sample of their premium and do a 10sec initial press and then a 10sec repress @325f
use parchment on the repress and not teflon, don't use anything on the initial press
see if you get any platen ghosting on your 100%poly tees
do some testing on your cottons/blends as well

if you even do some testing at the above sop with any scrap vinyl (on your normal/new 100% poly tee)
then at least you can determine if the heat and times will cause any issues

edit: if the repress causes any issues
after peeling the carrier sheet, remove the tee from the bottom platen,
and 'wave' in the air for 5 secs to cool the whole tee and then repress


----------



## FLEXYOURFAITH (Apr 24, 2017)

Triblends only reflect around 20% of our total order output...but they're EXTREMELY popular lately (over the last 6 months I'd say); especially with larger (hundreds) orders from colleges and churches. 

For day-to-day in-house design fulfillment we're doing 100% poly and 50/50 cotton/poly blends. 

I can certify that ANYTHING over 320 degrees will 100% leave scorch/burn/ghosting marks.

For the past couple years more and more we've settled on Thermoflex Plus for almost 100% of our designs. We still have some huge 25-50yd rolls of Siser EasyWeed Stretch left, and comparing the 2 is night-and-day (Thermoflex is FAR superior).


----------



## 1ArmBandit (Jan 24, 2018)

this is making me want to give thermoflex another try...


----------



## DannyBoye (Sep 17, 2018)

into the T said:


> began testing out the joto one-4-all htv
> (this is made in germany by poli-tape, and is also known as poli-flex turbo in europe or is also sold as thermoflex turbo)
> 
> cutting on cameo, had it dialed in after 2 test cuts
> ...


Thanks for this review!


----------



## FLEXYOURFAITH (Apr 24, 2017)

1ArmBandit said:


> this is making me want to give thermoflex another try...


Right on 1AB! I can't see how you'd be disappointed, although I don't know what product(s) you've been using. But for over a solid year of full-time order fulfillment, we used SOLELY Siser products and thought they were the end-all be-all, until trying other products (namely, Thermoflex Plus). 

I have tried other products that are C-R-A-Z-Y good, like Top Dog films as one example, but the ordering ease (eBay, online etc.) is not nearly as seamless, and honestly for the increased cost of those films, there def isn't a MASSIVE spike in quality to the end-user/customer.


----------



## 1ArmBandit (Jan 24, 2018)

FLEXYOURFAITH said:


> Right on 1AB! I can't see how you'd be disappointed, although I don't know what product(s) you've been using. But for over a solid year of full-time order fulfillment, we used SOLELY Siser products and thought they were the end-all be-all, until trying other products (namely, Thermoflex Plus).
> 
> I have tried other products that are C-R-A-Z-Y good, like Top Dog films as one example, but the ordering ease (eBay, online etc.) is not nearly as seamless, and honestly for the increased cost of those films, there def isn't a MASSIVE spike in quality to the end-user/customer.


i have been useing easyweed since the begining just bcuz it feels mistake proof and everyone praises it...but i feel there has to be something better, with a better hand...i just hate spending the money for a new roll of different product and it not be good


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

1ArmBandit said:


> i have been useing easyweed since the begining just bcuz it feels mistake proof and everyone praises it...but i feel there has to be something better, with a better hand...i just hate spending the money for a new roll of different product and it not be good



get a free sample from specialty materials
use the above method with the chalk brush and see if you like it


----------



## 1ArmBandit (Jan 24, 2018)

into the T said:


> get a free sample from specialty materials
> use the above method with the chalk brush and see if you like it


 ive went thru a 5 yard roll of it, i just thought it felt rubbery and can be a pain to weed with the super sticky carrier, plus i noticed it says peel warm/cold but it was a pain to peel unless hot...ive never made my own shirt with it so i dont know personally how it feels after a few washes and how it holds up, if it is less wrinkly looking if ya know what i mean..and the shirts i used it on had no complaints


all that being said if the consensus is that thermo is a superior product ill be making a switch...


----------



## FLEXYOURFAITH (Apr 24, 2017)

1ArmBandit said:


> ...i just hate spending the money for a new roll of different product and it not be good


Don't we all! Just like "Into the T" said above, you can easily request a free sample, actually they'll send you a whole pack of little square weed-able samples, so you can try. 

Ultimately, no matter how much you grow or how profitable you become, capital and expenses are always important! But, luckily for us we're finally in a position after thousands of orders over the past couple years from our small facility + warehouse, to be able to help you out a little with our insight. It feels good, because SO MANY kind and generous people (like Into the T) have been so gracious with their time and expertise!!


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

back again for an update:

probably around 40-50 wash/dry cycles on the 100% poly tee
warm wash and medium to medium high dry

the only issue is with one of the layered tests, 
but all the rest of the layered have remained excellent
makes me wonder if it was my error somewhere along the line

all the single layer are perfect

this htv is applied for 5 secs at 260f 
(i also did a quick 3-4 sec repress after peeling, covered with parchment paper)


----------

